# Unexpected discoveries



## Tandy (Sep 22, 2004)

[8|] I was given the object shown below by a friend of mine, and I am wondering if anyone can shed any light on it.

 Actual size - 170 mm diameter, 10 mm thick.


----------



## LaidBackJack (Sep 22, 2004)

Just a wild guess, but depending on what it's made of it could be part of a calcium battery, with the battery Co.embossing on it. These batteries are used for remote weather stations, Telephone Co.installations etc. and have been popular here in the USA for alternate energy set-ups "off the grid" to store power from solar or wind generator systems. I have seen round ones before, and they're big & heavy & made with alternating plates sort of like that. The holes would be for an anode & connecting them all together, presumably. Usually 2 volts each and used in sets of 6 for 12V DC systems. They've been around for a long time, not usefull for many things because of size & weight & the fact they are very shallow cycle batteries & must be kept fully charged up & not drawn down very much or they'll go flat & be useless. Like I said, just a wild guess, and probably wrong...but it was fun guessing. Someone will know for sure.


----------



## Roger (Sep 23, 2004)

*LaidBackJack* is correct [] and here is a link to a picture of a complete battery and another of the attached electrodes.


----------



## Tandy (Sep 23, 2004)

[] Many thanks to LaidBackJack and Roger for identifying the battery top. It will make an interesting exhibit at our club's next meeting.


----------



## LaidBackJack (Sep 23, 2004)

*Dang!*

Really, I was blue-sky guessing!  Last time I saw one was 30 years ago in Montana. If only I could be so lucky picking lottery numbers.


----------



## Tandy (Sep 24, 2004)

[] LaidBackJack, as you probably saw, Roger included two jpg from a website, which I looked up, and found that it is indeed a battery cover, but not exactly the type shown in the jpgs. The interesting question is, how did it get to South Australia? I have never seen anything remotely like it over here, so I am stumped.

 Cheers from Downunder!


----------



## LaidBackJack (Sep 24, 2004)

How did it get there? Good question, I won't guess about that, but I will suggest that originally there was probably more than just the one. 2 volts of battery power wouldn't be of much use for anything. Maybe you will find another one someday.


----------



## Tandy (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi LaidBackJack!

 As Australia had what was known as the Overland Telegraph, there may well have been many more over here.

 Here is a website that tells you about the Overland Telegraph. 

 http://home.iprimus.com.au/oseagram/morse.html


----------

